# Brinly Moldboard Plow Owner's Manual



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

The following are copies of the brinly moldboard plow manual from the the mid 60's. This is the same plow sold today as brinly and craftsman and maybe some others. It gives details on how to set it up and how to mount it. Notice there is a reason for the three mounting holes based on the distance between the rear tires.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 2


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 3


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

page 4 parts list (last page)


----------

